

The origin of the at reply - Digging through Twitter's history - rabble
http://anarchogeek.com/2012/07/09/origin-of-the-reply-digging-through-twitters-history/

======
drhayes9
Related: Chris Messina invented the hashtag: [http://www.quora.com/How-did-
the-idea-for-hashtags-originate...](http://www.quora.com/How-did-the-idea-for-
hashtags-originate-on-Twitter)

I like the ad-hoc-thing-becomes-global-standard process. Hashtags are now
showing up on movie posters, for goodness' sake.

------
diablo_urban_o
great article with a detail explanation of the origin of @

